
Why Would Anyone Own Bonds? - throw0101a
https://awealthofcommonsense.com/2020/08/why-would-anyone-own-bonds-right-now/
======
throw0101a
While the returns can be good at times, there are two other probably more
important reasons:

* Reducing volatility of retirement funds (the primary reason most people are saving/investing) as the age of retirement approaches.

* Rebalancing opportunities: having bonds means having capital that can be liquidated to purchase equities when they dip.

A lot of folks talk about the "lost decade" of the S&P 500 between 2000 and
2009. But if one rebalanced, and were _not_ 100% equities, then the returns
were actually pretty good:

* [https://www.forbes.com/sites/investor/2010/12/17/the-lost-de...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/investor/2010/12/17/the-lost-decade-was-a-golden-age-if-you-rebalanced/)

